# Bottle cap Beer cap Pens



## Edward Cypher

I have started prepping caps and am running into problems cutting them.  Does anyone know how to cut off the sides without destroying the centers.  I have tried electrical dikes but they are so large.  Any help would be appreciated.  I know there has to be an easier way than how I am doing it and I loose over 50 percent of the caps.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Pitoon

Use a stationary power sander to sand off the sides.....use some pliers and do a bit at a time as the cap will get really hot fast!

Pitoon


----------



## Deadhead

I have wanted to do the same thing. I've been "collecting" cap for awhile (beer yummy:biggrin. I thought about cutting the sides in 4 or 5 places; then bending them up, then cutting them with a tin snips.

Also do plan on cover the tubes with carbon fiber or anything?

PM me if you plan do your own casting.


----------



## toddlajoie

Can you punch the centers out, rather than cutting or grinding the outsides off?


----------



## Crashmph

toddlajoie said:


> Can you punch the centers out, rather than cutting or grinding the outsides off?



Now that is an interesting idea.  I like it!


----------



## Carl Fisher

Depending on how many you are planning to do in the long run, I would suggest picking up a jewelers punch.  I got mine from Otto Frei and have been very happy with it.  I use it for punching various size discs from all types of brass, copper, aluminum, etc...


----------



## Dalecamino

Give this a shot. It might or, might not work. But, an idea.  Mount a stopper blank on your head stock. Face the blank so it's true. Cut a recess in the end so, the cap fits inside the recess nice and, snug. Put a piece of double back tape on the face of the cap and, insert it into the recess and, press firmly. turn on the lathe and, part out the center of the cap. Shouldn't take much cutting.


----------



## Edward Cypher

*I have been casting.*

I've been casting PR since last year and having a ball.  I just found a source for the carbon fiber tubes but haven't ordered any yet. 
I have been cutting the caps in 4 or 5 places but it takes forever and then I grind them on the grinding wheel to get them nice and round but it is a time intensive operation, takes away from turning.  I like the punch idea but bottle cap material is pretty tough even though it is thin.  It is worth a try though.




Deadhead said:


> I have wanted to do the same thing. I've been "collecting" cap for awhile (beer yummy:biggrin. I thought about cutting the sides in 4 or 5 places; then bending them up, then cutting them with a tin snips.
> 
> Also do plan on cover the tubes with carbon fiber or anything?
> 
> PM me if you plan do your own casting.


----------



## Deadhead

Carl Fisher said:


> Depending on how many you are planning to do in the long run, I would suggest picking up a jewelers punch. I got mine from Otto Frei and have been very happy with it. I use it for punching various size discs from all types of brass, copper, aluminum, etc...


 

Which model/type of punch did you get?


----------



## Deadhead

Edward Cypher said:


> I've been casting PR since last year and having a ball. I just found a source for the carbon fiber tubes but haven't ordered any yet.
> I have been cutting the caps in 4 or 5 places but it takes forever and then I grind them on the grinding wheel to get them nice and round but it is a time intensive operation, takes away from turning. I like the punch idea but bottle cap material is pretty tough even though it is thin. It is worth a try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted to do the same thing. I've been "collecting" cap for awhile (beer yummy:biggrin. I thought about cutting the sides in 4 or 5 places; then bending them up, then cutting them with a tin snips.
> 
> Also do plan on cover the tubes with carbon fiber or anything?
> 
> PM me if you plan do your own casting.
Click to expand...

 
From what I've seen on the IAP and talking to Dawn at Exotics it sounds like a hit/miss type of thing with more miss, when you first start out.

If we/you/me can get the cap prepping thing worked out; would you be interested in doing some casting for me? 

Or anyone on the IAP for that matter.


----------



## larryc

Somebody posted here (I don't remember for sure but I think it was penman1) about using electrician's scissors. I got a pair and they work great. The hardest job is getting the sealer out of the cap. I soak them in acetone (you would think it would hurt the paint on the cap but it doesn't). Sometimes the sealer will just curl up and fall out and others you can't get the sealer out at all. The sealer should be removed before cutting the corrugation off.


----------



## Fatdawg

larryc said:


> Somebody posted here (I don't remember for sure but I think it was penman1) about using electrician's scissors. I got a pair and they work great. The hardest job is getting the sealer out of the cap. I soak them in acetone (you would think it would hurt the paint on the cap but it doesn't). Sometimes the sealer will just curl up and fall out and others you can't get the sealer out at all. The sealer should be removed before cutting the corrugation off.


 
Place the caps face down on a hot plate for 6-8 seconds, then use a dental pick to lift the seal out. WARNING THE CAPS WILL BE HOT, HANDLE WITH OVEN MIT OR RAG!!


----------



## Carl Fisher

Deadhead said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how many you are planning to do in the long run, I would suggest picking up a jewelers punch. I got mine from Otto Frei and have been very happy with it. I use it for punching various size discs from all types of brass, copper, aluminum, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which model/type of punch did you get?
Click to expand...



If it wasn't this exact one, it was very similar:

Disk Cutter Set of Ten: 1/8", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 7/8, 3/4",...

I picked it up in their clearance section.  It has one size die that is a bit of a sloppy fit in the hole so you wouldn't want to punch with it, but there are so many other sizes it didn't bother me for the price I paid.

So far it's punched every piece of metal I've given it with no problems.


----------



## MKM

Harbor Frieght carries a set I've seen them used to punch center's out of coin's to make ring's.


----------



## jttheclockman

MKM said:


> Harbor Frieght carries a set I've seen them used to punch center's out of coin's to make ring's.




Not the right size.


----------



## Nikitas

I have a way and it takes only seconds to get it off.


----------



## jttheclockman

Nikitas said:


> I have a way and it takes only seconds to get it off.




Well isn't that great Would you care to share????

I will tell you my method and that is turn it off. Make a jig to hold the cap and turn it off. Now how about your method.???


----------



## Nikitas

I did about 20 in 5 minutes...


----------



## Nikitas

I turn a piece of round stock in the chuck just the right size to fit in the cap. Then I use another piece of round stock with a 60 deg center in one end and sandwich the cap in between the two pieces and turn them off. I also use a toaster oven to heat the caps and pull the liner out. Some fall out and some do not.


----------



## jttheclockman

Nikitas said:


> I turn a piece of round stock in the chuck just the right size to fit in the cap. Then I use another piece of round stock with a 60 deg center in one end and sandwich the cap in between the two pieces and turn them off. I also use a toaster oven to heat the caps and pull the liner out. Some fall out and some do not.


 
There you go. Now that wasn't too hard.


----------



## Nikitas

I can turn the caps if you want me too.....


----------



## Nikitas

jttheclockman said:


> Nikitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I turn a piece of round stock in the chuck just the right size to fit in the cap. Then I use another piece of round stock with a 60 deg center in one end and sandwich the cap in between the two pieces and turn them off. I also use a toaster oven to heat the caps and pull the liner out. Some fall out and some do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. Now that wasn't too hard.
Click to expand...

 Cant give all my tricks away!:biggrin:


----------

